# Systemupdate - packages have been kept back



## Smokers (13. Apr. 2011)

Bekomme beim updaten folgende Meldung :


```
The following packages have been kept back:
  pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
```
Was heißt das für mich?
Bzw wie umgehe ich das ?! ^^

---> Auch NACH 

apt-get dist-upgrade
bekomem ich die gleichen meldungen :-/


XXXX:/etc/amavis# apt-get dist-upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
  pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
XXXXXX:/etc/amavis# apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
  pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2011)

Hast Du ein upgrade gemacht von Lenny -> squeeze ?
Mal so aus purer Neugier.
Mach mal ein
apt-get install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2011)

Vielleicht wurden die Pakete ja manuell kompiliert, weil es ein vserver ist? Dann wäre es ok wenn sie den kept back Status haben.


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2011)

Tauchen die dann überhaupt im Paketmanager auf.... zumal sie dann ja nicht *pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql* heißen würden, es sei denn sie wurden installiert und anschließend von Hand nachgebaut und dann drübergeworfen ohne die alten Pakete zu entfernen.


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2011)

Die Pakete heißen genauso wenn man sie durch Änderung des src debs erstellt hat. Die frage ob meine Vermutung richtig ist oder nicht wird wohl nur der Thread starter beantworten können.


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2011)

Stimmt da haste recht, das habe ich nicht bedacht.
Naja wir werden ja sehen


----------



## Smokers (14. Apr. 2011)

*datsch* ja klar.
ich hab doch den pureftpd manuell kompiliert wegen openvz.
dort musste ich doch ne spezielle option setzen without irgendwas 

stimmt.oh man.is ja peinlich *g*
updaten dann wieder übers gleiche prozedere gell?source downloaden,options ändern kompilieren,.deb builden und installieren...?!

kein squeeze weil der hoster die scripts zwar wohl angepasst bekommt aber debian 6 aus anderen gründen wohl nicht unterstützen kann/möchte.

und da ich gern bei dem hoster bleiben würde,hab ich mich mit lenny zufrieden gegeben.


lg u danke


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2011)

> updaten dann wieder übers gleiche prozedere gell?source downloaden,options ändern kompilieren,.deb builden und installieren...?!


ja. Das geht leider nicht einfacher.


----------



## Smokers (14. Apr. 2011)

Okay, is gemerkt für die Zukunft.
Danke euch beiden ;-) ^^

Ich weiß solche Anfängerfragen sind nervig... sorry dafür


----------

